# Another trivia question?



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I have not been here for a while dealing with moving into a new lake house and mostly caring for my baby brother who has been in critical care for the last six weeks. Health crisis is over, but dementia exist due to the meds he was on while they had breathing tubes down his throat. Today he advised me that he is a political prisoner. LOL At least he introduced me to his nurse today as "his big boss"

So who has a trivia question?


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Sounds like you've been busy! Glad things are improving or at least settling down a bit.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

I wish I knew enough about model trains to generate a suitable trivia question for a knowledgeable crowd.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

......


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What was Dale Evans horse name?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

flyernut said:


> What was Dale Evans horse name?


Buttermilk


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

How about this one?
In the series Wanted Dead or Alive, Steve McQueen’s character Josh Randall had a glaring mistake in his outfit that appeared in every episode. 
Do you remember what it was?


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Great question. We may need some hints in the future.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Think about it carefully, don’t shoot from the hip.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

prrfan said:


> Think about it carefully, don’t shoot from the hip.


Based on this "hint", I'd say his rifle was the "mistake". Probably too modern for the time frame.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

prrfan said:


> How about this one?
> In the series Wanted Dead or Alive, Steve McQueen’s character Josh Randall had a glaring mistake in his outfit that appeared in every episode.
> Do you remember what it was?


I know the gun was called a mare's leg.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What was the B-26 Marauder's nickname?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What was the M-60's machine gun's nickname?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

flyernut said:


> prrfan said:
> 
> 
> > How about this one?
> ...


That’s right. A sawed down Winchester lever action, which would have used .44-40 ammo. But for dramatic effect, the ammo he carried in his belt was the much larger .45-70 round. It looked way too large for that gun, and indeed it was.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

shaker281 said:


> prrfan said:
> 
> 
> > Think about it carefully, don’t shoot from the hip.
> ...


I think that was true for the Rifleman’s rifle, but I don’t remember exactly.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

flyernut said:


> What was the B-26 Marauder's nickname?


The Widowmaker.
One a day in Biscayne Bay.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

P-38's nickname???


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

F4U Corsair's nickname??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

66 or 67 Chevy II, 327, 365 or 375 hp.. Nickname???


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

"The Rifleman"'s job before he was in the series?


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

dooper said:


> "The Rifleman"'s job before he was in the series?


Professional Baseball Player.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

flyernut said:


> P-38's nickname???


Forked tailed devil.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

flyernut said:


> F4U Corsair's nickname??


Whispering death.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

flyernut said:


> 66 or 67 Chevy II, 327, 365 or 375 hp.. Nickname???


I Don't know that one. I was a Mopar man back then.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

PhoebeSnow said:


> Whispering death.


I think it was "whistling death".


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

PhoebeSnow said:


> Professional Baseball Player.


I think it was basketball. Chuck Connors was a tall dude.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

PhoebeSnow said:


> I Don't know that one. I was a Mopar man back then.


You won't like the answer,lol....Hemi killer...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

P-38 Lightning.


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

flyernut said:


> I think it was basketball. Chuck Connors was a tall dude.


According to his bio he played for the Brooklyn Dodgers, Chicago Cubs minor league team and the minor league L.A. Angels.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Chuck Connors played in the NBA (Boston Celtics, 1947-1948) and MLB (Chicago Cubs, 1951).

He also played minor league ball for the Newport Dodgers (Brooklyn Dodgers), Norfolk Tars (New York Yankees farm team), Montreal Royals (Dodgers AAA), and the Los Angeles Angels (Cubs farm team).


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

highvoltage said:


> Chuck Connors played in the NBA (Boston Celtics, 1947-1948) and MLB (Chicago Cubs, 1951).
> 
> He also played minor league ball for the Newport Dodgers (Brooklyn Dodgers), Norfolk Tars (New York Yankees farm team), Montreal Royals (Dodgers AAA), and the Los Angeles Angels (Cubs farm team).


He was also in porno flicks, should I post the video? The film is pretty beat up now.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

highvoltage said:


> Chuck Connors played in the NBA (Boston Celtics, 1947-1948) and MLB (Chicago Cubs, 1951).
> 
> He also played minor league ball for the Newport Dodgers (Brooklyn Dodgers), Norfolk Tars (New York Yankees farm team), Montreal Royals (Dodgers AAA), and the Los Angeles Angels (Cubs farm team).


My grandfather, a lifetime Cubs fan, told me about Chuck's Baseball career many years ago!


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Dennis461 said:


> He was also in porno flicks, should I post the video? The film is pretty beat up now.


My grandfather never mentioned that! LOL


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

highvoltage said:


> Chuck Connors played in the NBA (Boston Celtics, 1947-1948) and MLB (Chicago Cubs, 1951).
> 
> He also played minor league ball for the Newport Dodgers (Brooklyn Dodgers), Norfolk Tars (New York Yankees farm team), Montreal Royals (Dodgers AAA), and the Los Angeles Angels (Cubs farm team).


Looks like we're both right,lol...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Dennis461 said:


> He was also in porno flicks, should I post the video? The film is pretty beat up now.


That I never heard of....


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

flyernut said:


> Dennis461 said:
> 
> 
> > He was also in porno flicks, should I post the video? The film is pretty beat up now.
> ...


Nor I. This thread has taken a disturbing turn. It’s not the kind of thing I ever expected to see on MTF.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

That film a very grainy black and white film appeared in the early 70's, it was a Chuck Connors look a like but not Chuck Connors.

Dan


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

What famous rock star is credited with the advent of "RailSounds" and "Trainmaster Command Control"?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

shaker281 said:


> What famous rock star is credited with the advent of "RailSounds" and "Trainmaster Command Control"?


Neil Young.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyernut said:


> What was the M-60's machine gun's nickname?


Since no one has ventured a guess on this, I'll enlighten everyone.. Any veteran should know this one during the M-60's use.....It was affectionately call the "hog" or "pig".


----------



## Ken4Sports (Feb 24, 2019)

The rife was a 1892 model but the show was cast pre 1892.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This could be a trivia question or not.. In the movie "Goodfellows", towards the beginning, Ray Liotta is shown leaning against the back end of a car.. The caption below it says "Idlewide Airport 1963". What kind of car is it, and what year?..


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

I believe it is a 68 Impala.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

shaker281 said:


> I believe it is a 68 Impala.


Nope.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Maybe a 1965 Impala then.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

shaker281 said:


> Maybe a 1965 Impala then.


Bingo...


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Which was actually a mistake, a '65 Impala in 1963. But it was close enough that most people didn't notice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

highvoltage said:


> Which was actually a mistake, a '65 Impala in 1963. But it was close enough that most people didn't notice.


Except us Chevy lovers !!! Mom had a gold 65 Impala, new, and Dad had a turquoise 65 Impala, new... We towed one of our stock cars with a 63 Impala with a 327.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

flyernut said:


> Except us Chevy lovers !!! Mom had a gold 65 Impala, new, and Dad had a turquoise 65 Impala, new... We towed one of our stock cars with a 63 Impala with a 327.


Back when "stock cars" were actually both available from "stock" and mostly like "cars".


----------

